# Bleeding during ovulation



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry - this is my 2nd post in an hour but need some reassurance . Does anyone know anything about bleeding during ovulation - not just spotting, more like a light period? I've geen BBT charting - according to last month's chart and my current temperature today, I should be ovulating sometime today or tomorrow - but it seems my AF has come today - 16 days early.  TTC for the last few days to make the most of my fertile window, bleeding started last night and seems to have got heavier. 
Would be grateful if anyone has any knowledge of this.
Matti x


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Matti
Sorry not too sure, I do bleed around ovulation altho not every month, and its usually just when I wipe, but this month I needed to use a liner and it was very fresh. Sometimes when a follie ruptures it can bleed a wee bit... But if you've been having lots of sex you could have just irritated your cervix.
Hope it settles soon, 

Ands
xx


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Ands
Thanks for your reply. I'found out today that I haven't actually ovulated this month, been taking BBT every day and it just hasn't happened.  It has crossed my mind that it could be my cervix (at least I can have a rest in the meantime without feeling guilty).
I have an appt with the doc next week, as I've had an annoying dull ache in my right for 2 days now, not sure if that's related.  You'd think that by age 42 I'd know my own body a bit better.

Sorry to hear that your AF arrived. Are you having another go?

Matti x


----------

